# Some shots from BioDome |warning: LOTS of pics|



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Just wanted to share some pics from my trip to Montreal this weekend. And of course, I had to visit the BioDome.

Enjoy


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

ah, really gotta get there sometime.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed my visit there. I'd go back.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

just make sure you go with people who are also interested in wildlife and nature....

I went with a group that could care less....definitely did not help when you are trying to appreciate everything (especially the rain forest part) is you are constantly being rushed.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

noooo you got rushed? D: You need to bring us next time ^_^ lol


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool pics, love that place.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Do they still have the gay penguins? lol


----------

